# De Laurentiis: le condizioni per l'affare Osimhen-CR7



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.

*Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:

-130 milioni di euro per Osimhen

-prestito gratuito di Ronaldo, 80% stipendio pagato da United, commissioni a Mendes pagate da United*


Ora tocca a Mendes riuscire a convincere la proprietà del Manchester in questi ultimi giorni


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

ci manca che faccia pagare ai red devils anche la villa a Posillipo e a Capri con piscina...


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


Un modo elegante di dire

"Osimhen costa 130 milioni + Ronaldo (che pagate voi)".


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2022)

Se ci riesce fa l'affare del secolo e vince lo scudetto.


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ci riesce fa l'affare del secolo e vince lo scudetto.


Fa l'affare del secolo e basta.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


Non gli interessa Ronaldo gli interessano i 130mln di Osimhen


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


In più avrebbe chiesto a Ten Hag di interpretare il ruolo da protagonista del suo prossimo film. Ovviamente gratis.


----------



## mabadi (28 Agosto 2022)

se la stessa proposta la facessero per Leao?


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2022)

Già che c'era poteva inserire il restauro dello stadio nell'offerta.


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> se la stessa proposta la facessero per Leao?


In quel caso sarebbe una proprietà di rabbini


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


Sono umanamente contro cr7 da anni però a queste condizioni se ne può e se ne deve parlare anche perché il Napoli per come è costruito oggi potrebbe 'accogliere' cr7 .

Il giocatore non farebbe grossa fatica a segnare 25 gol con una squadra che gioca e corre per lui.

Il Napoli coi 130 mln potrebbe poi trovarsi il nuovo centravanti nel prossimo futuro (tra 2 anni?).


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ci riesce fa l'affare del secolo e vince lo scudetto.



Ma quando mai, ma magari accadesse.
Questo non ha fatto niente di eccezionale alla Juve, dovrebbe diventare da pallone d'oro al Napoli tutto d'un tratto e con 2 anni in più?


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> se la stessa proposta la facessero per Leao?



Solo dopo che Ibra avrà smesso, quindi ne parlerei a partire dall'anno prossimo.
Se poi sono 130 milioni + Ziyech dal Chelsea sarebbe anche meglio (purché vengano reinvestiti).


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai, ma magari accadesse.
> Questo non ha fatto niente di eccezionale alla Juve, dovrebbe diventare da pallone d'oro al Napoli tutto d'un tratto e con 2 anni in più?


20-25 gol dici in questa serie A non li segnerebbe ?
Per me ad occhi chiusi e con una gamba legata.

Tecnicamente è 10 spanne sopra osimehn e in area è una sentenza.

Ovviamente ci sono anche i contro:

-non puoi puntarci più di 2 anni;
-non so fisicamente come stia;
-non è uno che fa spogliatoio ma vive solo per sé.

In uno spogliatoio di star non ce lo vedo più ma a Napoli.....


----------



## Lo Gnu (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


Mi sembra giusto. Non è De Laurentiis che sta cercando Ronaldo o che vuole vendere Oshimen.


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto. Non è De Laurentiis che sta cercando Ronaldo o che vuole vendere Oshimen.


infatti, lui rilancia e spera "magari ci cascano"


----------



## Gamma (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


Io non penso proprio che si farà.

Ma voi pensate che a Ronaldo andrebbe giù un affare di questo tipo? Ronaldo e 130 mln per Osimhen, praticamente (prestito, sì, ma considerata l'età del portoghese è assimilabile ad un acquisto a titolo definitivo).

Ronaldo ha un ego troppo grande per essere trattato come una mera pedina di scambio che include anche 130 mln.

Per lui significherebbe accettare di valere 130 mln in meno di Osimhen...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Io non penso proprio che si farà.
> 
> Ma voi pensate che a Ronaldo andrebbe giù un affare di questo tipo? Ronaldo e 130 mln per Osimhen, praticamente (prestito, sì, ma considerata l'età del portoghese è assimilabile ad un acquisto a titolo definitivo).
> 
> ...


Si ma se resta a Manchester e non gioca va in depressione. 
A due mesi dal mondiale poi...


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Io non penso proprio che si farà.
> 
> Ma voi pensate che a Ronaldo andrebbe giù un affare di questo tipo? Ronaldo e 130 mln per Osimhen, praticamente (prestito, sì, ma considerata l'età del portoghese è assimilabile ad un acquisto a titolo definitivo).
> 
> ...


beh ma è un prestito comunque, ci sta che si venga prestati per giocare altrove ed è quello che vuole da due mesi...
anche ieri ha fatto panchina


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Agosto 2022)

andrà allo sporting lisbona con ingaggio pagato dallo united


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 20-25 gol dici in questa serie A non li segnerebbe ?
> Per me ad occhi chiusi e con una gamba legata.
> 
> Tecnicamente è 10 spanne sopra osimehn e in area è una sentenza.
> ...



Sulle qualità sono d'accordo ma passerebbero da un top a un top, senza aver modo di spendere i soldi incassati per puntare al titolo (almeno per quest'anno).
Ed è difficile inserire un giocatore nuovo in un ruolo tanto importante all'ultimo minuto, non sono sicuro farebbe bene da subito.
In più c'è un certo rischio infortunio, me lo sento come me lo sentivo per Di Maria.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Agosto 2022)

Sarebbe follia, il Napoli davanti è già devastante


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sulle qualità sono d'accordo ma passerebbero da un top a un top, senza aver modo di spendere i soldi incassati per puntare al titolo (almeno per quest'anno).
> Ed è difficile inserire un giocatore nuovo in un ruolo tanto importante all'ultimo minuto, non sono sicuro farebbe bene da subito.
> In più c'è un certo rischio infortunio, me lo sento come me lo sentivo per Di Maria.


I rischi ci sarebbero, hai ragione. 
Ma a Napoli sarebbe il re indiscusso che vuole essere. 

Spalletti si ritroverebbe un finalizzatore implacabile.

Chissà se si farà..


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Agosto 2022)

Cifre senza un senso. 

Per queste cifre mi aspetto un fuoriclasse assoluto, che decide le sorti di una partita da solo. 

Osimhein è "solamente" un giocatore molto forte, che fa il suo e fa i suoi gol


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Fa l'affare del secolo e basta.


Ne riparliamo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Agosto 2022)

i siti di informazione a tema napoli dicono che l'affare è piu si che no

mi chiedo però: ma il manchester che ci guadagna? se deve spendere un botto per osimhen che pare vorrebbe anche un super stipendio e in piu continuerebbe a pagare quello di ronaldo che è pesante

un oshimen in piu si..ma basta?

non so bene la situazione dello united a dire il vero...hanno bisogno imminente di un attaccante?


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> In quel caso sarebbe una proprietà di rabbini


Dopo che hanno preso Olivera,Kvaratskhelia,Østigård, Kim Min-jae, Sirigu,Simeone,Tanguy Ndombele e Giacomo Raspadori?ma parlate seriamente o a volte giusto per muovere dita sulla tastiera?


----------



## sacchino (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


+ 2 voli al mese con Ryanair, 1 maglione di cachemire, accappatoio in camera e frigobar con aranciata amara.


----------



## Franco (28 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non gli interessa Ronaldo gli interessano i 130mln di Osimhen


Bravo. È da inizio mercato che cerca di vederlo per fare cassa. È ora usa i servi della gazzetta per pompare il prezzo sperando che qualcuno abbocchi. Stesso schema di Skriniar e Leao.


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono umanamente contro cr7 da anni però a queste condizioni se ne può e se ne deve parlare anche perché il Napoli per come è costruito oggi potrebbe 'accogliere' cr7 .


Spalletti che si fa dettare la formazione da Cristiano Ronaldo? O che accetta che se ne vada a casa dopo averlo sostituito? Grosso MAH.
Che poi, il contratto di Cristiano Ronaldo non scade a giugno 2023?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Spalletti che si fa dettare la formazione da Cristiano Ronaldo? O che accetta che se ne vada a casa dopo averlo sostituito? Grosso MAH.
> Che poi, il contratto di Cristiano Ronaldo non scade a giugno 2023?


Una stella uno spogliatoio la può gestire.
Il Napoli oggi non ne ha.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> andrà allo sporting lisbona con ingaggio pagato dallo united




E sarebbe la scelta più saggia.

Ma post Real, tra Juve e ritorno a Manchester, Ronaldo di scelte assennate non ne ha fatto nemmeno una.


----------



## Pier_rossonero (28 Agosto 2022)

Lo United ha preso Antony per 100 cocuzze, non credo proprio che a questo punto prendano anche Osimhen.

Credo che questa sia la fine della favola (o incubo) di CR7 al Napoli


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dopo che hanno preso Olivera,Kvaratskhelia,Østigård, Kim Min-jae, Sirigu,Simeone,Tanguy Ndombele e Giacomo Raspadori?ma parlate seriamente o a volte giusto per muovere dita sulla tastiera?


Wow. Pensa che da noi sarebbero tutte riserve. TUTTE.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...


Non si resiste al fascino grande nome.
Anche il CR7 di adesso che è solo un pallido ricordo del campione che è stato attira attenzioni.

La verità è il CR7 attuale non lega neanche le scarpe a Osimhen.

L'ho visto giocare anche in queste partite dove è entrato. Adesso e giusto un opportunista, sempre fenomenale in area ma nient'altro. Ha sempre quell'egoismo di sempre e finché è così non sarà mai come Ibra.

Adesso gioca da prima punta perché non ha poi la forza di fare altri ruoli. Ma non tiene un pallone, non lega il gioco, non gioca mai per il compagno. In pratica lo United giocava in dieci in attesa che questo si potesse beccare la palla giusta in area, dove è ancora fenomenale. Ma troppo poco per una squadra ambiziosa.

Io spero lo facciano lo scambio. Senza Osimhen il Napoli attuale è peggio delle romane e vale poco più della Fiorentina.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Wow. Pensa che da noi sarebbero tutte riserve. TUTTE.



Classici esempi di buoni giocatori che non ne fanno uno fenomenale.
È un po' lo stesso discorso di noi che abbiamo speso la maggior parte di quello che potevamo (o meglio che volevano i rabbini) per un giocatore da 35 mln invece che per qualche medioman che non sposta niente ma che puntella la rosa facendo il compitino.
Vedremo se abbiamo fatto bene, ma sicuramente quelli là son nomi che a noi avrebbero cambiato ZERO nei rispettivi ruoli.


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Classici esempi di buoni giocatori che non ne fanno uno fenomenale.
> È un po' lo stesso discorso di noi che abbiamo speso la maggior parte di quello che potevamo (o meglio che volevano i rabbini) per un giocatore da 35 mln invece che per qualche medioman che non sposta niente ma che puntella la rosa facendo il compitino.
> Vedremo se abbiamo fatto bene, ma sicuramente quelli là son nomi che a noi avrebbero cambiato ZERO nei rispettivi ruoli.


Preferisco un solo giocatore che arriva e si prende il posto di titolare a spallate piuttosto che 10 medioman che non spostano niente.


----------



## Raryof (28 Agosto 2022)

Se CR va a Napoli userà Spalletti per pulirsi le scarpe ogni volta che uscirà dal campo, lo fa sdraiare sulla pancia e poi toglie il fango.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se CR va a Napoli userà Spalletti per pulirsi le scarpe ogni volta che uscirà dal campo, lo fa sdraiare sulla pancia e poi toglie il fango.




Ricordiamo la querelle Spalletti-Totti.

Non sono così sicuro che il buon Luciano faccia da scendiletto a CR7. Figuriamoci se uno che si mette contro un'intera città che idolatra un giocatore si farebbe problemi con Ronaldo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Wow. Pensa che da noi sarebbero tutte riserve. TUTTE.


Dirò un' eresia ma non sono certo che Kvara sia così dietro al buon Rafa.


----------



## Raryof (28 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Dirò un' eresia ma non sono certo che Kvara sia così dietro al buon Rafa.


Ritorna quando avrai vinto un campionato da solo, Kvara.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ritorna quando avrai vinto un campionato da solo, Kvara.


Calma, non fraintendiamo. Ho detto NON COSÌ DIETRO (il che presuppone sia comunque dietro) . Comunque da solo non vince niente nessuno


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Dirò un' eresia ma non sono certo che Kvara sia così dietro al buon Rafa.



Per due partite????


----------



## ARKANA (28 Agosto 2022)

Il problema principale nel caso andasse a napoli sarà la sua gestione, anche se magari lo da meno a vedere, pure spalletti ha un ego mica da ridere, basti vedere come ha trattato totti a roma, al primo screzio cr7 rischia di fare la fine che sta facendo a manchester


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*De Laurentis tornato a Napoli per vertice di mercato con amministratore delegato e direttore sportivo

in pentola operazione doppia con Psg per cedere Ruiz e prendere Navas, oltre alla questione Osimhen - Ronaldo*


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2022)

finirà che resta allo united e ricucirà i rapporti


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Corriere della Sera*

*"Mendes ha promesso che i 100 milioni arriveranno per Osimhen"*


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera
> 
> "Mendes ha promesso che i 100 milioni arriveranno per Osimhen"*


Ma nel 2022 c'è ancora qualche Minus Habens che prende Cristina per fargli fare ciò che gli pare?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Mi pare che il Napoli si stia prestando al giochino per cui noi gli abbiamo detto no: anche a noi ha promesso 120M per Leao immaginari e CR7 come sostituto. Personaggio losco quanto er pizzaman, forse peggio perché si presenta bene e maschera la sua natura.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2022)

è la telenovela di fine mercato..ce ne sta sempre una 

un amico di CR7 avrebbe assicurato che Cristiano "non andrà al Napoli"
invece pare che da manchester dicano di si e ora spunta l'ipotesi prestito


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2022)

Uno con quella tecnica non vale 100-120 mln, ieri ha provato a fare un passaggio (non si sa bene a chi) e ha preso in pieno un compagno, pieno corpo, robe da terza categoria, poi vabbè è grintoso, si butta dentro, ci prova sempre, ma è molto nascosto dal colore della pelle e quindi dalla classica ipervalutazione per alcuni giocatori che attirano l'occhio per caratteristiche uniche ma non eccezzionali, nel complesso hai 90% grinta-cuore-corsa-scatto felino e 10% di tecnica di base.
Secondo me lo cedono, se vedono il giocatore che ho visto io l'anno scorso quando lo avevo al fanta lo mandano via senza pensare a Ronaldo, di fatto hanno preso Simeone e Raspa per farlo uscire serenamente, Ronaldo evita semplicemente la distruziò e l'eruziò del vesuvio, guardate che gli acquisti che hanno fatto erano in ottica uscita di Osi, lo sanno anche loro che con quei soldi oltre a fare un acchiappo assurdo possono poi reinvestirli l'anno prossimo e rimanenere stabili tra le prime 4, l'anno scorso hanno mancato la Champions e hanno preso meno, ora riprendono in parte quei soldi che non hanno preso (ma abbiamo preso noi) e cercano di ricominciare un nuovo ciclo dopo gli addii dei vecchi big, Insigne, Kouly, Ruiz e probabilmente Osimenne.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2022)

cr7 potrebbe arrivare anche se resta osimhen

la fonte però è un sito a tema napoli..mi sa che è piu un loro auspicio


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2022)

quindi alla fine dove va il portoghese?


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport dà ennesima conferma di come stia intrigando a Napoli l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> *Ecco le condizioni per cui il presidente del Napoli accetterebbe:
> 
> ...



Mah, dite quello che volete ma io spero che vada in porto. Sperando ovviamente che Osimhen floppi di brutto.

UTD club mentecatto che merita solo le perculate di tutta la galassia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2022)

In Serie A farebbe ancora una 20ina di goal in carrozza


----------



## Hellscream (1 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine dove va il portoghese?


Da nessuna parte, resta dov'è.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Settembre 2022)

Si è poi cosa vuoi anche Haaland? parte che Ronaldo rispetto a Oshimen sarebbe un upgrade nonostante l’età, ma non penso che Ronaldo voglia andare al Napoli. Se così fosse il Napoli arriverebbe tranquillamente seconda in questo campionato sulla carta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine dove va il portoghese?


va a fare in cu...  che poi sarebbe quello che si merita uno spocchioso come lui


----------

